# Pitbull Chat



## nicol25 (Mar 29, 2007)

Does anybody out there own and love there pitbulls? Tell us about your pitbull along with pictures. Take a look at my pitbulls on my website. Sign and post a comment in my guest book. www.freewebs.com/pacificpitbulls


----------



## LoveMyYuffie (Mar 27, 2007)

I think pitbulls are evil horrid dogs, and I HATE THEM! 


Haha, I'm just kidding. I love pitbulls.. I think they are gorgeous!! I want one when I get older. But what dog do I not want? 

I think pitbulls have a horrible, not deserving reputation. People are so ignorant


----------



## nicol25 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello! I love pitbulls and I wouldn't have any other dog that's out there. I grew up with small dogs like pom, pek and american eskimo. I can tell you don't get a small dog because all they do is just bark non stop all day. I hope this reply was helpful. If you haven't already check out my website, tell me what you think in my guest book! www.freewebs.com/pacificpitbulls


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

My American Pitbull Terrier, Hades : )

First off he's a year and a half old, but some of those pics are older.

He's just about the sweetest thang ever, his favourite thing in the world is to cuddle, than to heel. The dogs got one of the tightest most focused heels I've seen, well, the other is another bully breed, LOL.

We've been working in OB for almost a year with Hades now and he's doing fantastic! A few months ago I introduced the DB and within the past few weeks he's just begun the retrieve over high. 

He's a super submissive guy, and I found out that no two dogs, even though they're raised together can be trained the same. Sometimes verbal corrections will shut him down, so we take things slow, but he's coming along quite nicely.

At his first OB match, he scored a 173 and his last (his second match) a 194.5. (Correction matches because he's not papered)

Here are some piccies!

A few weeks ago, he LOVES to pull a typical APBT:









A side profile:









Heeling, well more specifically, an auto sit:









Group sit/stay:


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

How do you decide what dogs to breed?


----------



## nicol25 (Mar 29, 2007)

I think your dogs are so cute. I have trained my dog Kane to pull a wagon with two kids inside. I will put a picture up here soon to let you see. To answer the grayhound lover's question. There are a lot of things to look for when you breed two dogs together. First, you have to look at the two dogs past pedigree. Lets say that if you want to breed two blue pitbulls together but you see one dog in his past pedigree breed with a red or black dog then chances are you might have a litter with at least one red or one black. Bloodlines are very important when breeding two dogs together. Second, you want to consider the height. You want to try to breed two dogs of same height. Third, structure of the dog. This means body style, too thin or too thick. Health is always important when you breed dogs. If you breed one dog that could have a chance at hip problems and the other dog had a chance at being diabetic. This wouldn't be a very good match. So I hope you know where I am getting at with this. I hope this helps you when you decide to breed your dogs with others.


----------



## nicol25 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my dogs. You can see more pictures of my dogs at my website. www.freewebs.com/pacificpitbulls and at www.mypitbullspace.com/nicol25:)


----------



## Marley (Mar 26, 2007)

LoveMyYuffie said:


> I think pitbulls have a horrible, not deserving reputation. People are so ignorant


Pitt bulls are aggressive dogs, especially dog to dog aggression. Owners need to have realistic expectations of their dogs and accurate knowledge about the breed. You love them until your dog gets attacked because your roommate stupidly introduces a new one into the house and lets them loose together. 

I respect the breed, but would never own one.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Marley said:


> Pitt bulls are aggressive dogs, especially dog to dog aggression. Owners need to have realistic expectations of their dogs and accurate knowledge about the breed. You love them until your dog gets attacked because your roommate stupidly introduces a new one into the house and lets them loose together.
> 
> I respect the breed, but would never own one.


Not to be snotty, but PLEASE this thread was not meant to be a chat about whether Pits are aggressive or not, but rather a picture thread. If you have feelings about PBs please post them in a different thread. It's really nice to have a PB thread that is not an angry debate. 

Here's Bridgette...she's not a purebred, but she's Pit/Dalmation.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is our four. Harley, Annie and Taboo the last one is our newest 5 months old.


----------



## very_vizsla (Apr 3, 2007)

what a bunch of cuties! i don't have a pic of my mom's am staffs right now, but i'll try to post some, soon.


----------



## nicol25 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello and good morning to all of my pitbull lovers out there. I think your pitbull/dalmation dog is really awsome looking. There are so many pitbulls out there that look so good you could never tell if they were papered or not, unless they told you. Take for instant my web page. Would you be able to tell if my dog Kane was papered or not?


----------



## Shaina_T (Sep 25, 2007)

He is only 14 weeks old but heres my little guy.
I never thought i would own one... but you know it depends on how you raise them,I couldnt be any happier with him.


----------



## Shaina_T (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh here is some of his family too 
His mom is the one with the white he brother is the other little guy.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey all 

I'm a diehard APBT fan, but sadly am not in the position to own one at the moment. So, to 'feed my need' I work with a lot of the Pitties that come into my local shelter. If it’s okay with you all, I'll post some pictures of them.


----------



## ChillisMom (Aug 25, 2007)

All the dogs in this thread are so beautiful. CrzyBritNAmerica, I love your dogs markings, especially the eyepatch! Here's Chill......

































I swear she changes color sometimes, lol.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Love all the pictures guys. You all have some beautiful dogs. I do not currently have any Pits but have fostered a few. I work with a lot of them with my rescue project and expect to see quite a few of them tomorrow at spay/neuter clinic. Funny enough, they have all been sooooo sweet and they get a BIG 10 for cuteness.


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't have any pitbull stories because I've actually never been around a pitbull in person. I just wanted to post and tell everyone how cute their dogs are. Great pics!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I love seeing pitbull pictures! Their all so cute. But I want to ask a question about pitbulls, when you adopt/buy a pitbull do you have to keep in mind that they *are* dog aggressive or that they *are potentially* dog aggressive? Does it depend on the individual dog and its pedigree whether it is DA or not?


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> I love seeing pitbull pictures! Their all so cute. But I want to ask a question about pitbulls, when you adopt/buy a pitbull do you have to keep in mind that they *are* dog aggressive or that they *are potentially* dog aggressive? Does it depend on the individual dog and its pedigree whether it is DA or not?


I think that you have to keep that in mind with all dogs. I have met some extremely dog aggressive dogs at work that were all kinds of breeds/mixed breeds. It all comes down to socialization. If you have a lab that is never socialized to other dogs it is as likely to be dog aggressive as a pit bull.

However because pits can be bred to be more dog aggressive for fighting it is imperative for owners to socialize pit puppies from a young age.

I just think that socialization is key.


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Theodore and i were at a horse show all week wich can be very boring for a dog. So when the show ended one night, a lady i met had a pit bull and so we decided to let our pups loose on the arena to play. They had so much fun!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a couple more Pittie shots:


----------



## lil'ze (Sep 13, 2007)

Waoh love APBT i find rednose american pitbull as fascinating as exotic animals like monkeys and tigers Lol 

I like working dogs taboo the most his magnificent.

I'll take photos of my 8 month old rednose today and put 'em up


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh man I just had to post about this pittie today at the clinic!

It was supposedly a pit/mastiff mix, but I agree with the doc that it wasn't mastiff, but either pit/boxer or just a very big pit. He was flipping gorgeous! 75 lbs so he was a big boy...not fat, just really tall. He has lovely blue eyes and he was the sweetest thing!

He was a stray before this lady adopted him and she'd only had him a week. So this dog had never been to the vet before and he was such a sweetie! He just licked my face as I temped him and when we drew blood for a HWT he just stood there. I swear (although I am a bit biased) all the pits we have seen come through the clinic have been the sweetest, most friendly of all the dogs we see!


----------



## Wiggle_Butt (Oct 4, 2007)

This is Shelby. We got her from a rescue center. Seems she was abandoned and left for dead at 3 weeks of age. When we got her she was being bottle feed and had a very badly sprained right front leg. She wieghed less than 2lbs.









Now, 11 months later she is the joy of our lives. 








I would like to thank the lowlife that abandoned her and the Happy Tails Rescue Center for this wonderful dog.
She has made us laugh so much with her silly out going personality. 
Anyone who knows these dogs know what a joy they are to be around.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't own any, but work with several at my rescue. I love every single on that comes through our doors. 

Here are some pictures-
Princess a full Staffordshire Bull Terrier; She layed downon my leg about five minutes after meeting me.








Princess's son J.D. a Boxer/Staff mix








Leyla And Jelly Bean both Staffordshire Bull Terrier








Blue one of my many favorites. I spent the whole day playing with him at our adoption.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Ziggy an APBT and also out Mascot. Wehave had him with us three years out of his 3 1/2 years of life. He's a big baby doll. He's my other baby and a dog I would adopt in a heart beat!!!
















Sugar a Stafforshire Bull Terrier. She's been aproved to be a special needs dog and is just a ball of love!









I know a ton of other Staffordshires and also APBT and mixes. I thought I'd share some of the love.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Wiggle - Your girl is gorgouse ^^ I'm glad you were able to rescue her.

Teddy - those are some lovely dogs. Thanks for sharing .

Few more by me:


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree Wiggle...she is a BEAUTY!!

Those other ones are gorgeous too. It makes me really want a second one now, but until we have a fenced yard that can't happen.


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

I just went to our local humane society yesterday, and overall, the dogs with the most personality were the pit bulls! I have begged my mom to let us get one when we move (We can't have more than one dog now because of the space), but she says that she's not getting one because she thinks they're too unpredictable . Now, I have never really been around pit bulls, so do you think it's wise for me to keep on pressuring my mom into getting a pit bull mix??? *We can't get a purebred because all the insurance companies around us won't insure you if you have a purebred pit bull, which is stupid, but needed due to the personality of most of the pit bull owners in our city.*


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yesterday at the Boxer Bash there were a lot of Boxers... and a lot of Pits and pit mixes being passed off as Boxers and Boxer mixes. The owners were fully aware of what they were and the dogs were absolutely wonderful. The owners just smiled when I asked them if they were indeed Pits etc... They all agreed it was just easier for the general public to think of them as Boxers and Boxer mixes. I know where they were coming from. Ironically, the most vicious dog I saw all day there was a Lab. and one nasty little Shih tzu. The dogs were almost all rescues though so some are just further along in there rehab. LOL


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Inga said:


> Yesterday at the Boxer Bash there were a lot of Boxers... and a lot of Pits and pit mixes being passed off as Boxers and Boxer mixes. The owners were fully aware of what they were and the dogs were absolutely wonderful. The owners just smiled when I asked them if they were indeed Pits etc... They all agreed it was just easier for the general public to think of them as Boxers and Boxer mixes. I know where they were coming from. Ironically, the most vicious dog I saw all day there was a Lab. and one nasty little Shih tzu. The dogs were almost all rescues though so some are just further along in there rehab. LOL


I laughed pretty hard at your post!  It's so true though and I've seen people come in to adopt dogs that already have one and do the same thing. It is much easier and if you tell some one "No, it's a boxer mix" they don't look at you or run from your dog. Although if you actually know the different kinds of breeds of dogs youw ould know. 

Having a Shih Tzu; he does have attitutude problems.. so I can understand that lol.


----------



## Wiggle_Butt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words about Shelby. 
Here are a few more pics of her. Enjoy

What about my ears? 









Hey, the flirt pole is over here.









The only thing I love more than mud is more mud.









Who cares about conformation when you look as good as me. (Yes she's got one blue eye)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

WB (sorry I just can't keep saying it.LOL) That is a gorgeous dog. I love the picture with her ears up and flipped the tip of her ear is dark on her light side that just accents her eyes so much. I also love the last one with her looking straight on at the camera. She is grinning like she knows digging is sassy but she just can't help herself. LOL She is so photogenic. I could see her being used in some type of commercials.


----------



## Wiggle_Butt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Inga. Yeah we got hundreds of pictures of her and she's only a year old, well she will be at the end of this month. 
Too bad we're not allowed to post other site links. Lots of pics on a Pit Bull forum we been on for the last year. 

I still find it hard to believe that someone abandoned her at 3 weeks of age. 
When we got her we had a 6yr old tri color pit already but what we didn't know was that Chyna had a heart condition.
She got real sick and we had to have her pts right after we found Shelby.
They say things happen for a reason. Shelby made our loss easier but we still miss Chyna. She took to Shelby just like she was one of her own.
Here is a picture of Chyna with Shelby


----------



## stangcrazygirl (Oct 10, 2007)

They are pretty dogs but not for me..

I had a 4 month old pup I adopted and the first day she was here she tried to kill one of my cats that I had for years so I had to find her another home. 
I really liked her but she was going to hurt them and I could not let that happen.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

nicol25 said:


> I think your dogs are so cute. I have trained my dog Kane to pull a wagon with two kids inside. I will put a picture up here soon to let you see. To answer the grayhound lover's question. There are a lot of things to look for when you breed two dogs together. First, you have to look at the two dogs past pedigree. Lets say that if you want to breed two blue pitbulls together but you see one dog in his past pedigree breed with a red or black dog then chances are you might have a litter with at least one red or one black. Bloodlines are very important when breeding two dogs together. Second, you want to consider the height. You want to try to breed two dogs of same height. Third, structure of the dog. This means body style, too thin or too thick. Health is always important when you breed dogs. If you breed one dog that could have a chance at hip problems and the other dog had a chance at being diabetic. This wouldn't be a very good match. So I hope you know where I am getting at with this. I hope this helps you when you decide to breed your dogs with others.


1st you shouldn't be breeding 2 blues together in the first place. The blue x blue breedings have been a severe downfall. Considering the food allergies, skin allergies, demodex, immune deficiencies and other problems. 

It is ok to discuss how color will be affected by genetics. However since real breeders don't breed for color nor do they care what color their pups come out to be they don't take the color into consideration. This isn't something they consider when breeding. Of course there are careless breeders who want more blue pups to make more $$ off of. No doubt there. 

Pedigree and bloodline is very important but not for studying color. The pedigree shows where the dog came from, what the ancestors have accomplished. Hopefully the breed won't just have a pedigree but in fact have details of the dogs in it. 

Breeding a dog with HD or any other health problem shouldn't be done, period. It is genetic so shouldn't reproduce. I wouldn't say that a dog with X problem shouldn't be matched to a dog with X problem. Neither should be bred at all and breeding a dog with X problem to a dog without problem will still produce pups with problems. 

Considering color and height?

What should be considered. 

Health
Temperament
Conformation (much more then too thick or thin)
Working ability/drive
Pedigree
Do the 2 dogs paired make a good match to each other.
What are their bloodline traits and how will the breeding make a better example of the breed. What traits will you be attempting to preserve of the lines and the dogs. 
What is your goal with this breeding. What do you want the outcome to be? 

There are also other things to consider.


----------

